#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Mechanical Design of Heat Exchangers by K. P. Singh & Alan Soler

## mbc.engg

Can any one share following book of heat exchanger



"Mechanical Design of Heat Exchangers by KP Singh And Alan Soler"

Thanks in advance.See More: Mechanical Design of Heat Exchangers by K. P. Singh & Alan Soler

----------


## connect2anand

Please upload this one of the greatest book for heat exchanger


Thanks

----------


## losmoscas

i'm looking for it too! plz, upload here!

----------


## vikaschaurasia

i'm looking for it too! plz, upload here!

----------


## sameercnn

Mechanical design of heat exchangers and pressure vessel componentsEven i am also looking for this book so if any body got please inform me


sameercnn@rediffmail.com

----------


## tkbobo

Kindly help with this book

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Friends,
I'm in need of this great reference book for my projects.
May someone upload this book for me, please.

Thanks & Regards,
rsmyegpet

----------


## rsmyegpet

Dear Friends,
I'm in need of this great reference book for my projects.
May someone upload this book for me, please.

Thanks & Regards,
rsmyegpet

----------


## rahuldgawali

"Singh, K. P. and Soler, A. I. Mechanical Design of Heat Exchangers. Arcturus Publishers 1984" I needed this book please upload the same...Thanks in advance

----------


## losmoscas

I also need its. Please, upload here.

----------


## irian1

Hello all,

I also need the Mechanical Design of Heat Exchangers book.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## BigR

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cicscli

Password please!

See More: Mechanical Design of Heat Exchangers by K. P. Singh & Alan Soler

----------


## AlexBT

Dear frends,
I need book "Heat Exchanger Network Synthesis" by Uday Shenoy. Does anybody could post this book?

----------


## AlexBT

Dear frends,
I need book "Heat Exchanger Network Synthesis" by Uday Shenoy. Does anybody could post this book?

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is alternative.

----------


## kanil

can anybody tell password to open file for this url

getebook.org/?p=299387

thanks

----------


## thanit

Anyone who have this book
Please upload again 
please...

----------


## djdavedave

I'm looking for them too
regards

----------


## red100rose

what's password at zip file?
I can't find password.

----------


## vinoth844

i'm looking for it too! plz, upload here!

----------


## sankalpjain

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

